# [Orange]Pas de débit réduit en 4G si fair use dépassé ?



## chronotiger (30 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de découvrir un petit bug sur les forfaits 4G, cela concerne le Fair Use. 

J'ai donc le forfait 4G origami 4Go que j'utilise avec mon iPhone 5S. Et je viens de dépasser le fair use, bien sûr Orange m'envoie donc le fameux SMS "mon trafic multimédia a dépassé 4go. Le débit est réduit jusqu'à prochaine facturation" comme d'hab quoi... 

Comme d'habitude, le débit 3G est réduit à la magnifique vitesse de 128kbits/s, seulement lorsque je suis en réseau 4G bah mon débit n'est plus du tout réduit et j'atteins les 30mbits en descendant et 10mbits en montant. (mesures faites sur degrouptest). J'ai de même essayé le téléchargement d'une app ou bien le partage de connexion et quelques soit le cas lorsque je suis en 4G je n'ai pas de débit réduit. 

J'aimerai savoir si des gens qui sont dans le même cas que moi pouvait aussi essayer de mesurer leur vitesse lors d'un fair use dépassé pour voir si Orange n'aurait pas oublié de bloquer leur 4G  !

Je recommencerai les mesures demain pour voir si ce n'était qu'un cas isolé mais il se peut qu'avec les nouveau forfaits 4G ils n'ont pas encore mis de filtre sur leur réseau 4G.


----------



## Esart (1 Novembre 2013)

Et pas de filtre sur la facture à venir non plus


----------



## flambi (6 Décembre 2013)

Ce mois-ci, je n'ai pas eu de réduction de débit (chez Sosh par contre) après mes 3Go de 3G. Si ça peut apporter un élément de la réponse...!


----------



## johnios (30 Décembre 2013)

j'ai depassé de 30go mon forfait clé 4g je risque quoi ??


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2013)

johnios a dit:


> j'ai depassé de 30go mon forfait clé 4g je risque quoi ??



Une belle surfacturation en rapport avec le quota dépassé. Et généralement les opérateurs n'y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère.


----------



## johnios (30 Décembre 2013)

Le truc c'est que j'ai pas vu aucun prix en cas de dépassement de quota ( nada, peanut, à moins que ce soit très bien caché ), c'est juste marqué que le débit était réduit jusqu'au mois suivant mais que je peux toujours accéder à internet.


----------



## pierro22000 (31 Décembre 2013)

Pas de souci pour le dépassement. 
J'ai un p'tit forfait sosh 1 Go.
ça arrive régulièrement qu'il "oublie" de brider (surtout en partage de connexion).
Parfois il me bride mais il suffit que je change de telephone et sa repart pour 1 tour en vrai illimité 
au mois décembre ,c'était cadeaux. (voir screenshot)


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2013)

En effet, ça dépend des opérateurs. Le mien avait fait une boulette _(réparée depuis)_ qui me surfacturait au delà de mon quota et j'avais pas aimé du tout.


----------



## johnios (31 Décembre 2013)

Ok moi aussi je n'ai pas vu de réduction de débit avec la 4g sur orange et les giga montent très vite en 4g lol c'est même beaucoup plus rapide que ma ligne adsl ( en 4g j'ai download 1g en 20s environ en adsl c'est toujours plus de 1mn ).


----------



## steinway (11 Janvier 2014)

pierro22000 a dit:


> Pas de souci pour le dépassement.
> J'ai un p'tit forfait sosh 1 Go.
> ça arrive régulièrement qu'il "oublie" de brider (surtout en partage de connexion).
> Parfois il me bride mais il suffit que je change de telephone et sa repart pour 1 tour en vrai illimité
> au mois décembre ,c'était cadeaux. (voir screenshot)



Salut pierro22000,

Est-ce qu'à chaque fois que tu fais la manip du changement de tél tu as le débit non bridé ?

Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2014)

Chuuuuut !


----------



## whocancatchme (14 Janvier 2014)

Ce mois-ci, sur le forfait à 24,99, je suis arrivé presque au bout de mes 5Go, et j'ai eu le droit à une remise à zéro complète.... Donc j'ai eu 10Go ce mois-ci... On va pas se plaindre !

EDIT: le passage à la 4G y est peut-être pour quelque chose... J'ai fusillé mon forfait avec la 4G sur mon 5S, et la (le 14 donc date officielle de passage en 4G), ils ont peut etre remis tout le monde à zéro


----------



## patrick.2 (12 Octobre 2014)

chronotiger a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir un petit bug sur les forfaits 4G, cela concerne le Fair Use.
> 
> J'ai donc le forfait 4G origami 4Go que j'utilise avec mon iPhone 5S. Et je viens de dépasser le fair use, bien sûr Orange m'envoie donc le fameux SMS "mon trafic multimédia a dépassé 4go. Le débit est réduit jusqu'à prochaine facturation" comme d'hab quoi...
> 
> ...



En pratique le debit peut etre normal si peu ou pas trop d'utilisteurs sur le relais


----------

